# Is it over ?



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Any birds left in the ND?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The big water around here is still open. The sloughs froze last night and colder weather forecast for tonight. All I saw this morning was black geese and a few swans.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not good news. I was going to come out for a week. I wonder if there is anything south of you?


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

yes its over. time for ice fishing and coyotes :sniper:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I might have to waste the gas and troll the sd border and check out for myself. Maybe get lucky and find some snows or mallards.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

I was out last year at this time all the ponds were froze but the big water was open. . . It was some of the best hunting all year. . .its not over until theres snow on the ground or the big water is all froze. Id still go out if you had the opportunity


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

We saw prolly 10,000 mallards today all from one pond. Central NoDak. and Tons of snows and geese. Also have been seeing ducks north of rogers yet.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

So who all has snow on the ground and where does the snow end. Im in GF and there is a little snow cover which will be gone soon as the temps warm up.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't think its over but its getting close its been another weird
Year


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Really emptied out fast. I'd stay south of 94 if I was planning a trip. But with the freezing rain that the whole state received I'm not sure how much feed will be available for birds. They will probably all be gone by this weekend.


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

I live near the stateline by ellendale and let me tell you if your not after canadians u might as well stay home. they are getting thin and there arent decoyable numbers of snows left.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

doubleclucker2012 said:


> I live near the stateline by ellendale and let me tell you if your not after canadians u might as well stay home. they are getting thin and there arent decoyable numbers of snows left.


Maybe for your area. Dont make assumptions just because your area isn't looking good. There are 5 or 6 flocks of snows mixed with darks around central nodak. NORTH of the interstate all over 10000 birds easily. Also, tons of canadians on the big waters around the interstate recently. A few divers around, been seeing alot of goldeneyes and a couple big flocks of mallards.


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

well thats good maybe theyll come down our way. and who knows i havent scouted terrubly much and going past the lake this mornin i did discover at least a few thousand snows on it. Itll be warm this week and what we have will stick around. and also i was just stating the fact that if your hunting my area all you will see is canadains i wasnt speaking for the whole state.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

doubleclucker2012 said:


> well thats good maybe theyll come down our way. and who knows i havent scouted terrubly much and going past the lake this mornin i did discover at least a few thousand snows on it. Itll be warm this week and what we have will stick around. and also i was just stating the fact that if your hunting my area all you will see is canadains i wasnt speaking for the whole state.


You live in Canada?


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

no on the stateline as in the north and south dakota border.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

doubleclucker2012 said:


> no on the stateline as in the north and south dakota border.


He means they are called Canadas,not Canadians,who live in Canada.


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah that one lol


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Alot of Canadas around Sanborn.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Lots of birds everywhere just go drive around.


----------



## bang-splash-yum (Sep 25, 2012)

I was out by alice this morning, saw 4 geese standing on frozen water, and that was it. everything is solid between fargo and there


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do some scouting and you will find birds


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

bang-splash-yum said:


> I was out by alice this morning, saw 4 geese standing on frozen water, and that was it. everything is solid between fargo and there


X2, There was nothing there friday night


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

huntingmaniac said:


> bang-splash-yum said:
> 
> 
> > I was out by alice this morning, saw 4 geese standing on frozen water, and that was it. everything is solid between fargo and there
> ...


You guys just have to put on the miles. There are still thousands of ducks and geese around. I can't wait to chase fowl over the long break! We had a great duck shoot last weekend.


----------



## deecee322 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm relatively new - two years - to North Dakota, I teach at Jamestown College, and also VERY new to duck and goose hunting. I'm still feeling my way around Stutsman County, haven't been too far out other than down 281 through Edgely and Ellendale enroute to Nebraska earlier this year. Would appreciate any tips as to where to go anyone might have. Last year, I hunted deer about 15 miles west of Pingree in a WMA and could've cried with all the honkers flying low overhead, thousands of them! I'd love to learn a few things about hunting waterfowl, joined DU, but haven't met anyone around here yet. Hope everyone's having good luck and a great Thanksgiving week, weather forecast for tomorrow looks to be in the 50s, same for Wednesday, we're on vacation so I plan on heading out.

Again, any tips are greatly appreciated! Also would be interested in tagging along if anyone is interested in a partner with NO experience! LOL


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Time to break out the ice fishing gear In my area,the thanksgiving snow storm pushed all the birds south or to the river within 24 hrs,crazy 2012 season weather wise.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> I'm relatively new - two years - to North Dakota, I teach at Jamestown College, and also VERY new to duck and goose hunting. I'm still feeling my way around Stutsman County, haven't been too far out other than down 281 through Edgely and Ellendale enroute to Nebraska earlier this year. Would appreciate any tips as to where to go anyone might have. Last year, I hunted deer about 15 miles west of Pingree in a WMA and could've cried with all the honkers flying low overhead, thousands of them! I'd love to learn a few things about hunting waterfowl, joined DU, but haven't met anyone around here yet. Hope everyone's having good luck and a great Thanksgiving week, weather forecast for tomorrow looks to be in the 50s, same for Wednesday, we're on vacation so I plan on heading out.
> 
> Again, any tips are greatly appreciated! Also would be interested in tagging along if anyone is interested in a partner with NO experience! LOL


Talk to blhunter. I assume he hunts near i94 and is the voice of nd water fowling and as an added bonus he will teach you everything about nd farming and the ethics of nd duck hunting. He has decades of experience so if you have the chance don't pass it up.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

left at 4pm to scout and found a feed by 445 of 10000+ mallards and equal in geese there are still a ton out there


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

greenc said:


> left at 4pm to scout and found a feed by 445 of 10000+ mallards and equal in geese there are still a ton out there


Are those birds feeding twice a day or just once a day?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BB said:


> > I'm relatively new - two years - to North Dakota, I teach at Jamestown College, and also VERY new to duck and goose hunting. I'm still feeling my way around Stutsman County, haven't been too far out other than down 281 through Edgely and Ellendale enroute to Nebraska earlier this year. Would appreciate any tips as to where to go anyone might have. Last year, I hunted deer about 15 miles west of Pingree in a WMA and could've cried with all the honkers flying low overhead, thousands of them! I'd love to learn a few things about hunting waterfowl, joined DU, but haven't met anyone around here yet. Hope everyone's having good luck and a great Thanksgiving week, weather forecast for tomorrow looks to be in the 50s, same for Wednesday, we're on vacation so I plan on heading out.
> >
> > Again, any tips are greatly appreciated! Also would be interested in tagging along if anyone is interested in a partner with NO experience! LOL
> 
> ...


  :eyeroll:


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

there feeding once a day in the afternoon we got burnt by the lessors and man there are lessors there easy 5-10000


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

greenc said:


> there feeding once a day in the afternoon we got burnt by the lessors and man there are lessors there easy 5-10000


A wide margin you got there.... 5 to 10,000 lessers you say? hahaha! im just kidding with ya! :beer:


----------



## hunting97 (Dec 6, 2012)

I looked at the DU website about the migration reports, and it said surveys say that there are still over 10,000 mallards in ND. That was last Fri...
I'm in CA and we are just now starting to get into 'em thick.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I can confirm they're are still some Mallards in SE ND along the border...or was as of Saturday, but pretty good chance they are heading south now...Not that it matters since we are done in these parts...Good luck in your season!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i know where there at!! haha i had to stop and watch, if were talking about the same ones, south of 11 and west of 18 and east of tewauken, there were 2 big feeds in that area.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

It's over in NE SoDak at sunset today-and not because there are no ducks.


----------

